# New Upgrade Experience



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

After procrastinating for over two years, I finally took the plunge and bought an upgrade Drive for my trust old 60 hr Series 2 TiVo.

I got it from a dealer on ebay www.tivorevolution.com. It was an acoustically prepared, Maxtor 250GB HD. Along with it came a two page instruction sheet with photographs that was very easy to understand. I removed my old drive and installed the new one in LITERALLY only 5 minutes. A simpler job, I could not have asked for.

After a system reset, a clear and delete everything (again, everything was CLEARLY explained in the instructions) and a couple of connects to the TiVo service, I was up and running with a new capacity of 312 hours. The drive came completely configured and the DELIVERED price was $99.98. A true bargain that saved me some long hours opening up my PC and manually configuring a blank drive. Maybe some day I'll be ready for Linux but not today!

I bought the drive on a Sunday and had it delivered and installed by Wednesday nite.

This guy was a GREAT communicator and showed a genuine interest in customer service and insuring that my upgrade went smooth and simple.

My sincerest thanks to Tim and TivoRevolution! a 4-star dealer!


----------



## mjorgan (Jul 30, 2007)

I also purchased a replacement Tivo hard drive from TivoRevolution. I bought mine through the website. The shipping was very quick, the installation instructions were very accurate and the communication was excellent. Most importantly, the customer service was first rate. I had a number of questions about general Tivo upgrades, defective hard drives, etc. and I got a lot of help. Very satisfied and I would highly recomment.


----------



## tmoney (Aug 29, 2002)

Hey CiscoKid, aren't you the same guy I read on the mame forums?


----------



## ciscokid (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't think so. I'm not yet into game emulation stuff.


----------



## balver1958 (Aug 14, 2007)

I just got done installing a 250gb drive in my phillips receiver. I ordered it from tivorevolution and everything Tim stated on the site was right on. It automatically went into guided setup and works just the same as before. I e-mailed him this morning to thank him and he replied within a couple of hours. Great company, great customer service.


----------



## todd2 (Oct 31, 2004)

I ordered a Maxtor 250GB drive for my Sony SVR-3000 from tivorevolution and also had a great experience. 

Tim is great to work with...my drive was delivered in two business days and he is lightning quick with email responses. Thanks Tim!


----------



## sagantech (Sep 19, 2007)

I did some investigating and in order to fix the stuttering on my TIVO system, which occurred directly after a power outage, I would need to replace (or fix) the hard drive. This investigation proved that fixing the hard drive would entail a very complicated procedure involving running Linux or using a detailed procedure on a PC. Then I came across TivoRevolution. They provided me a new drive to plug directly into my TIVO system for little more than the price of the hard drive itself. 

I ordered the drive on Saturday and it arrived on Monday with free shipping (granted the seller is located in the same state). I installed the drive and my Tivo is not only working again but has more storage space and is faster than ever. 

Thank you Tim and TivoRevolution!


----------



## Pauli (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice story, but if you want to save your recordings, I guess there's no way except to do it on a PC. I've done it a few times and it is really not that difficult, but it does require a little bit of PC know-how.


----------



## rseligman (Dec 5, 2000)

Couldn't agree more with the other posters. I bought a TiVoRevolution2 from TivoRevolution. Tim was quick with the email asking for more info, helpful answering my questions, fast with the prep and shipment, and the drive works perfectly. I've done upgrades myself in the past, but it's great to have someone reliable to provide the service for a few extra bucks when I didn't have the time to do it again.


----------



## Patrick G. (Aug 9, 2004)

I too purchased a replacement hard drive from *TivoRevolution.com*. My current hard drive was failing and I needed a replacement fast. Tim helped me out with all the questions I had, and his response time was incredible, which was a big deal for me since my current drive could have gone out at any moment. I think I placed my order on a Wednesday, and I had the new drive in my hands by the weekend, complete with detailed instructions for installing. I followed the step-by-step instructions, and as I was powering up the Tivo after the drive replacement, I was thinking "it can't be this easy". Well, sure enough, the Tivo came online the first time, and after re-completing the Automatic Setup on my Tivo menu I was back in business without missing a single recording. I literally could not have asked for a better experience. Thanks again, Tim!


----------



## jgriffithslaw (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm right there with the rest of you.

My Sony SVR-3000 hard drive died last Monday, the second real week of the new fall TV season. My wife was frustrated, I was stressed.

I found Tim and his Tivorevolution through this site, and emailed him to ask some basic upgrade questions. He was extremely helpful, and I ordered my 250 GB replacement drive on Wednesday. It arrived on Friday, and I had it installed and underway in literally 10 minutes. It was amazing.

Tim's customer service, follow through, and helpful demeanor was a blessing, and I'm considering buying a second replacement drive for my Humax DRT-800, even though the original drive is operating fine. 

I absolutely recommend Tim and his product without reservation.

James


----------



## banderson (Oct 18, 2007)

I emailed tivorevolution because another reseller told me a lost satellite 2 signal after an upgrade from version 3 to 6 is likely a sign of a corrupt or pending hard drive failure. It didn't make sense to me so I emailed a few other vendors. They all said yep order a new hard drive, except Tivorevolution. 

Tivorevolution told me to reboot without the satellites plugged in then plug them in after the tivo says it can't find them. It worked. They didn't make a dime off helping me. I'd consider that going well above what they needed to do. The next time I need a new drive for my tivo it's tivorevolution for me.


----------



## schalliol (Feb 13, 2003)

I just got a TiVoRevolution drive, and the service was beyond great, and the product was excellent. I felt compelled to provide the following testimonial because the service was just that good!

TiVoRevolution has rare customer service. My representative went above and beyond the duties, giving me some personal pre-sale attention, notifying me that my order was accepted and offering me support if needed, shipping it within a few hours of my order, providing me shipping information, giving me instructions specific for my unit, following up with me to ensure all was working, and even helping with me about a problem not caused by the TiVoRevolution hard drive! The hard drive fixed my dead TiVo, which now has so much more space and is even quieter. I can't believe how great the service is at what I found to be the most cost effective drive even with the free shipping included!

I bought one because of the comments in this thread.


----------



## Maren (Jan 2, 2005)

I had an awesome experience with Tim of TivoRevolution. I had my own hard drive that I attempted to use as an eSata expansion drive but didn't like the chance of losing shows if drive was disconnected. So I shipped my drive off to Tim and within a couple of days it was back to me all ready to install in my TiVo! He responded to emails right away and was ready to assist all along the way. Excellent! Thanks Tim!


----------



## Squeege96 (May 1, 2006)

I want to thank everyone here for recommending TivoRevolution.com. What a great company! One of my Series 2 TiVos starting acting up 2 weeks ago -- it stopped recognizing my other boxes, and would not install the new 9.1 update. After 3 hours on the phone with Sony and TiVo, I learned that it was going to cost me $150 + shipping for Sony to even take a look at it. The rep from Sony also told me the turnaround time on my repair would be 3-5 weeks. 

After reading all the good things that people have said about Tim at Tivo Revolution, ordered a 250 gig HDD for $84.99 (which was 3x the size of my current drive) and got it two days later. Fifteen minutes later, my new drive was up and running, and once the new Service Pack was installed, I was up and running again. I can not recommend this site enough. What a great experience!


----------



## WebHobbit (Jan 9, 2005)

I gotta chime in here too. Tim of TivoRevolution.com came through for me too. I ordered a 250 gig replacement for our S2. He got the drive out to me FAST. I had it about 3.5 days from the time I placed the order.

The install was easy and his included instructions were helpful. He included a hard copy with the drive and he sent me a PDF via email.

He emailed me every step of the way including a nice follow up email once he knew I got the drive he asked if everything went OK. The guy really cares about his business. You can't ask for a better experience and his prices beat DVRupgrade and Weaknees.


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

From the Forum Rules and Regulations 

12. No advertising  No links to advertising or Spam is permitted. No referral links are allowed. No links to charitable organizations or sponsorships are allowed. No linking to "vote for me or my friend" sites allowed. No linking to your own site for the sole purpose of driving traffic to it is allowed.

Although posting of an upgrade experience is fine, when a thread becomes more of an advertisement for a vendor rather than a discussion of different upgrade options, it then violates the rules (even if the direction of the thread was unintentional).


----------

